
Ask HN: How Do You Choose a Neighborhood When Staying in an Unfamiliar City? - twobyfour
For instance, I&#x27;ll be visiting London over the holidays and want to book an Airbnb but don&#x27;t know which inexpensive neighborhoods are or aren&#x27;t safe, nor which listings that claim to be in a neighborhood are actually in a less desirable neighboring one.<p>(I&#x27;m reminded of NYC apartment ads 10 years ago that advertised rentals in gentrifying &quot;East Williamsburg&quot; but were actually deep in the then-dangerous neighboring Bushwick.)<p>Without devoting hours on end to researching the boundaries and subtle distinctions between neighborhoods at your destination, how do you find a location where you&#x27;re comfortable staying and don&#x27;t feel like you&#x27;re being ripped off?
======
hourislate
Depending on your reason for visiting London (tourism?), I would go to Google
Maps and search on hotels. Find the most popular hotels which would suggest
they are in good locations, etc and do an Airbnb search for something close to
those hotels.

------
mromanuk
You can try this [https://hoodmaps.com/](https://hoodmaps.com/)

